# Painting black walnut



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

The only hardwood that I have is black walnut and more of it than I need, so the question is has anyone ever painted it? I know it's a sin but I don't want to go out and buy more wood if this will paint nicely. What I don't want to end up with is grain telegraphing through or something in the wood bleeding through. I suppose I could just try and paint some but I'm concerned with the long term outcome


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

mgmine said:


> The only hardwood that I have is black walnut and more of it than I need, so the question is has anyone ever painted it? I know it's a sin but I don't want to go out and buy more wood if this will paint nicely. What I don't want to end up with is grain telegraphing through or something in the wood bleeding through. I suppose I could just try and paint some but I'm concerned with the long term outcome


Do you understand how hard it is to find good black walnut right now? The price is slowly rising and the quality is dropping fast.

What are you making that you are painting it? Will Poplar work, cheaper then the Walnut and it paints beautifully.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Art; I've reported you to the Walnut Police...they're on their way! 

Seriously, that should be a criminal offence, painting over Walnut.
Sell it if you don't want it; betcha there's members _here_ that'll be happy to take it off your hands.
I understand your logic; why go and spend a few hundred bucks on Birch or Alder when you've got this lumber just sitting there. It's the _price difference_ that's the crucial difference.
Maybe twice the price for the Walnut? Sell it and buy something less valuable...or use it and stain it.
Natural Solid Walnut Wood Furniture. Top Quality Real Black Walnut. Dining & Bedroom. Modern, Shaker, Mission. Tables, Beds, Desks, Cabinets


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Painting black walnut?!! :surprise: Yikes!

There are two rules about painting black walnut:

Rule 1: DON"T DO IT.
Rule 2: See Rule 1.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Art it would be easy to sell the walnut you don't need and go buy more wood. You will sell it for more than it will cost to buy more wood and help some wood worker that could really use it.

As you said it's a sin. >


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

You must be daffy.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The Tribe has spoken...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> The Tribe has spoken...


But Stick has not spoken. :surprise:


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes, a SIN! And we'll burn your woodworking card. And Stomp on your Hat!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Art, if you're near central VA, I will tell the Missus to let you have all the poplar you need out of my shop so you won't have to paint the walnut.

I probably have 100-150 bf available right now.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mgmine said:


> The only hardwood that I have is black walnut and more of it than I need, so the question is has anyone ever painted it? I know it's a sin but I don't want to go out and buy more wood if this will paint nicely. What I don't want to end up with is grain telegraphing through or something in the wood bleeding through. I suppose I could just try and paint some but I'm concerned with the long term outcome


what could you possibly be thinking...
sell some of it and buy poplar...
you'll have money left over...


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Don't paint walnut! That is like putting ketchup on a filet mignon. Unspeakable! Sell it and buy something else. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hawkeye10 said:


> But Stick has not spoken. :surprise:


he went fishing...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> he went fishing...


Likely story, I wonder if he told the dog he was going?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Art; I've reported you to the Walnut Police...they're on their way!
> 
> Seriously, that should be a criminal offence, painting over Walnut.
> Sell it if you don't want it; betcha there's members _here_ that'll be happy to take it off your hands.
> ...


ya know...
I could tell you how but I fear that I would get shot on sight for doing so...
or at least tarred, feathered and railed at a minimum....
the hanging or crucifying would be annoying too...
ostracizing would suck...

the process isn't all that simple, labor/time and additional not so cheap materials will be needed...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Likely story, I wonder if he told the dog he was going?


now why would I do that..


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> now why would I do that..


Now Stick, don't play stupid. You KNOW that she knows all of the good spots. You do want to get better don't you?


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

You want to know how to paint walnut?!? You should be ashamed of yourself for even thinking about that. It made me want to cry when I saw that.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Now Stick, don't play stupid. You KNOW that she knows all of the good spots. You do want to get better don't you?


it's an ego thing...
knowing the spots on stream you've fished for decades is nothing...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Shop guy said:


> You want to know how to paint walnut?!? You should be ashamed of yourself for even thinking about that. It made me want to cry when I saw that.


you an a whole bunch of others...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hawkeye10 said:


> But Stick has not spoken. :surprise:


 @Nickp hasn't either...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Not sure where you are Art but if you're close enough I would use the Walnut...re-do all the furniture in my house if you have that much...

Willing to make a trade by the board foot...sounds like you have a ton of it...

...what'cya got hangin around... I've been trying to figure out how to use the two walnut trees I got in the front yard...they're so big they're blockin the universe out...

I gather you've noted the folks on here would rather you didn't paint it...and, of course, we've got to do a little pickin'... 

Having said that, if you really need to paint what ya got...somebody on here will tell you the best way to do it...lots of helpful folks even though it doesn't sound it yet  

...hang in there...


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Like others--if you're anywhere close to NW Indiana, i'll swap poplar and/or cherry, maybe even some cash. Actually--i could pick up some industrial white oak in 12" x 8/4 x 12' at under $2/bf and trade that. 

Won't condemn you for the desire to use what you have--i've got more cherry than i'm likely to use (ever), but i've passed up using it on some projects because it was "too nice". I'm trying to overcome that--would make beautiful shop cabinets. For that reason--i'm envious that you would consider--i can't!!

To try to get started on your question--i'd think that if you're painting in light or pastel colors, the walnut might be tough to cover. Dark--i can't imagine it would be a problem with good sealer/tinted primer (not like the sap in pine). 

Good luck!!

earl


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nicky, I can tell how to paint it in just a few words. DO NOT EVEN THINK ABOUT IT!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Art; sounds like you might have a few takers here. Let the bartering begin!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heh...
The corollary;

Modern art exhibit mistaken for trash and thrown away | New York Post


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Heh...
> The corollary;
> 
> Modern art exhibit mistaken for trash and thrown away | New York Post


I'd thrown it away too...


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Art I just looked at your profile to see where you lived so I could come and buy some, but your too far away.
I agree with Bill buy some Poplar.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Speaking of walnut...I just bought two truck loads of rough walnut. A lot of it crotch. There were 6 or 7 boards that were 3 inches thick by 24 inches wide by 8 feet long. The sides had not been straighten and had some sapwood along the edges. They were too heavy to do a lot of moving so I'd put one at a time on a couple platforms and use a track saw to cut half way through then flip it over and finish cutting them down. 

So, never ever paint walnut or cherry. Like someone suggested, get poplar for painting. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Okay okay I won't paint it. I checked and I can get poplar for $1.50 a bf so that is what I'll go with. I hope I have redeemed myself.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Clean any oily wood with acetone prior to gluing or painting.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Suggestion- I worked in sales for a cabinet and lighting gallery for 2-1/2 years. We had a guy who wanted cherry with black paint. The cabinet guru suggested maple with paint. Same effect but a lot cheaper.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Knothead47 said:


> Suggestion- I worked in sales for a cabinet and lighting gallery for 2-1/2 years. We had a guy who wanted cherry with black paint. The cabinet guru suggested maple with paint. Same effect but a lot cheaper.


the OP doesn't want to see the grain or get bleed through....


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

mgmine said:


> Okay okay I won't paint it. I checked and I can get poplar for $1.50 a bf so that is what I'll go with. I hope I have redeemed myself.


Whew! Thanks for changing your mind. I know we sounded kinda harsh, but it only goes to show how passionate we become about our hobbies. Black Walnut is too beautiful to hide under paint and would be a b**ch to paint.

You still didn't say what you were building to paint, but I can guarantee that using Poplar will be the better choice. 

The labor involved to fill and paint the Walnut will far outweigh the cost of any other wood that you purchase. I agree with the others, sell or trade some of your wood to get what you need.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Congratulations, Art...good luck with your project...

...and, PHEW...you saved me a long drive... 

...looks like I'm gonna have to wait for my trees to yield some usable walnut...good thing is I have something to keep me going for another 30 years 

In the meantime, they'll feed the squirrels...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mgmine said:


> Okay okay I won't paint it. I checked and I can get poplar for $1.50 a bf so that is what I'll go with. I hope I have redeemed myself.


you certainly did...

Dan - pay up, give up some of that stash of yours to the man...


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

See how valuable this site is! You've seen the light and will survive till tomorrow - at which point you must check in again to the forum for you daily fix.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Maybe...we'll have to see how 'generous' you are sharing your Walnut.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Knothead47 said:


> Don't paint walnut! That is like putting ketchup on a filet mignon. Unspeakable! Sell it and buy something else. Good luck on your decision.


Or putting ketchup on French fries. Just as no-no!!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Heresy!*



thomas1389 said:


> Or putting ketchup on French fries. Just as no-no!!


*shock* What?! How else do you eat fries? OK, I like vinegar and salt if its fish and chips, but ketchup was _made_ for fries!


----------



## andysden (Aug 9, 2011)

ketchup is only good for killing the taste of something that you don't like and a killer on diabetics
Andy


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

No, for french fires all you need is a combination of mustard and Tabasco sauce. Don't knock it until you've tried it. Or, as Dan says, vinegar in the case of fish and chips.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thomas1389 said:


> Or putting ketchup on French fries. Just as no-no!!


you got that right...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> *shock* What?! How else do you eat fries? OK, I like vinegar and salt if its fish and chips, but ketchup was _made_ for fries!


different salad dressing or mayo...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

andy's Den said:


> ketchup is only good for killing the taste of something that you don't like and a killer on diabetics
> Andy


or something that dies of old age in the refrigerator for the lack of use...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*You Say Catsup; We Say Ketchup*



Stick486 said:


> different salad dressing or mayo...


Mayo on fresh-from-the-fryer French fries?! In several Provinces that's a Felony. :x
Ketchup on my rice, on my hamburgers, on my...never mind.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Mayo on fresh-from-the-fryer French fries?! In several Provinces that's a Felony. :x
> Ketchup on my rice, on my hamburgers, on my...never mind.


The RCMP have the BOLO on you by now...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

What happened to the painting question? 'It was Stick wut did it, Ref!'


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> What happened to the painting question? 'It was Stick wut did it, Ref!'


had to do it...
painting walnut was too gruesome to bear...


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

I guess Art has been shamed into silence.
I haven't seen him make any comments since his initial question.

Must be in the workshop painting the walnut.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nope; Art came back and promised to 'sin no more'... 
Router Forums - View Single Post - Painting black walnut


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Nope; Art came back and promised to 'sin no more'...
> Router Forums - View Single Post - Painting black walnut


Well, hopefully, our due diligence payed off and Art isn't secretly painting his Walnut in a dark back room someplace. One can only hope!

Conversely, he may never post again for fear of the answers that he will receive from the group.

Art if you're out there, it was just "tough love" buddy. We weren't intentionally being mean. Don't be afraid to come back and post. In fact, post a picture of your project when you are finished so we can see what you were doing.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> *shock* What?! How else do you eat fries? OK, I like vinegar and salt if its fish and chips, but ketchup was _made_ for fries!


A little salt but a nice sprinkle of white vinegar says it all. It's heaven!


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeah it can be done and it takes paint far better than rosewood, sandalwood or especially Lignum Vitae.






























Now, where's that innocent whistling smilie at? :wink:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

demographic said:


> Yeah it can be done and it takes paint far better than rosewood, sandalwood or especially Lignum Vitae.
> 
> Now, where's that innocent whistling smilie at? :wink:


cat canary thing heh...


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

williamm said:


> I guess Art has been shamed into silence.
> I haven't seen him make any comments since his initial question.
> 
> Must be in the workshop painting the walnut.


No I have been busy planing the poplar I picked at the saw mill today. I'm making new shaker doors for the condo in Florida It will take about 110 liner feet to make them. The rails and stiles will be poplar not black walnut and the panels will be 1/4" MDF. Now I have to get some paint that will work with a HVLP gun.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

air or kiln dried...
watch your MC real close...

people door or cabinet???
at least a 4 stage HVLP w/ the right tip...
which system do you


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Art; if you don't really want to do the painting yourself, consider taking them to either a cabinet shop, a custom paint shop, or an autobody shop. A LOT of cabinet guys farm out the spray painting, either by having a really good spray guy come to their shop, or just contract out the process.
We have a guy up here that's an absolute artist with spray equipment; personally, I'd turn it over to him in a heartbeat.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Art; if you don't really want to do the painting yourself, consider taking them to either a cabinet shop, a custom paint shop, or an autobody shop. A LOT of cabinet guys farm out the spray painting, either by having a really good spray guy come to their shop, or just contract out the process.
> We have a guy up here that's an absolute artist with spray equipment; personally, I'd turn it over to him in a heartbeat.


I have considered doing that but I haven't checked into it yet. I have a conversion HVLP gun that works great but thicker paint can and is a problem. I have had great success with conversion lacquer getting a factory looking finishbut fining it can be a problem.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Art, if it makes you feel any better Black Walnut was listed in the Orlando area Woodcraft store at $12 a board foot, Poplar was at $3.75. 

The Walnut was full of knots and splits. I didn't see one board that wouldn't have lost at least 20-25% to wastage.


----------

